# What Company Do You Use To Insure Your Trailer? I'm Having Problems With Good Sam/national General



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I've had our trailers insured by Good Sam/National General since our first trailer purchase in 2008. Most of the time things have gone as they wanted. I send them money and they don't pay me anything. Over the past couple years I've had some issues and finally today they really got me perturbed.

To start off, a couple years ago, I paid my bill with them using my credit union's on-line payment system. Since they couldn't do the payment by wire, the bill is paid by the credit union issuing a check and mailing it to Good Sam. Even though I scheduled it to arrive on the correct day, it showed up a couple days late. Without even contacting me, Good Sam cancelled my account. I got an e-mail about a week later from them but they did accept the payment.

Last month I called in and left a message to take my trailer out of storage. They sent a bill for the difference in premium but had a due date on it that was before they post marked it and they had already assessed a late fee. My wife had to call in and make sure they weren't going to cancel us again and to get them to remove the late fee. When she was talking to them about the due date, they told her that we needed to add any children over 14 years old to our account and declare that they would not be the driver when towing the trailer. The also specified that it would not impact our bill. We received a letter from them stating the same thing. See the attached image.

I called in this morning to complete the declaration. They wanted the name and birth date of both my sons even though one is 14 and can't legally even have a learners permit in Washington state. Once I gave them all the info, they informed my that my premium would be going up. It wasn't much, only $8, but I had a letter in my hand saying it wouldn't go up. The representative argued with me about it. My wife grabbed the phone and gave her a piece of her mind about it. The rep insisted that if the kids were added, even though they weren't covered that the price would go up. We told them to remove the kids and that we wanted them to state that the weren't going to drop up because of it. It took quite a while for them to state that.

So my questions are, has anyone else had this kind of problem with them and if you use a different insurance company who are they and do you recommend them?


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

We're insured with GEICO for all vehicles and through their home owners insurance company Travelers. Between my wife and I, we have over 100 years of driving experience. The only claims we ever went to the company for are three each windshield replacements that were due to rocks or road debris that was thrown up by other drivers. We have had no accidents or involvement with other vehicles. Insurance is a necessity that benefits the insurance company. They are all alike. We have paid 10s of thousands of dollars to insurance companies over the years.

They suck!


----------



## OutbackerTim2 (Aug 1, 2016)

I have it through AAA, but I know Geico, State Farm and pretty much all national auto insurance companies will cover it.


----------



## zaccaglin (Sep 16, 2017)

Foremost.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I ended up dropping Good Sam (National General) and adding the trailer to my PEMCO policy for our vehicles.


----------



## diannabill (Apr 12, 2018)

We insured ours thru Safeco. Costs $206/year. Don't know if that's about what everyone else is paying, but it seems reasonable to me.


----------



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

thefulminator said:


> I've had our trailers insured by Good Sam/National General since our first trailer purchase in 2008. Most of the time things have gone as they wanted. I send them money and they don't pay me anything. Over the past couple years I've had some issues and finally today they really got me perturbed.
> 
> To start off, a couple years ago, I paid my bill with them using my credit union's on-line payment system. Since they couldn't do the payment by wire, the bill is paid by the credit union issuing a check and mailing it to Good Sam. Even though I scheduled it to arrive on the correct day, it showed up a couple days late. Without even contacting me, Good Sam cancelled my account. I got an e-mail about a week later from them but they did accept the payment.
> 
> ...


----------



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

I use StateFarm. Had one claim when tire blew and damaged side wheel well and undercarriage a bit. No problems getting it repaired.


----------

